
Some Hollywood Types Do Actually Get Web 2.0 - transburgh
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2007/08/02/some-hollywood-types-do-actually-get-web-2-0
======
jkush
You bet they do! Have you seen this?

<http://www.searchwithkevin.com>

